# Burton Cartel forward lean



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have two pairs of Cartels, one from 2008 and one from 09, they both have a small window on the highback above the knob. There is a red mark on the screw that indicates the forward lean setting. I have mine set on 2.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

the forward lean is quite useful. It allows for the highback to press into the back of your lower calf to gives really good feedback.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

OK, I think I will just try them at 1 and see what its like. Also the top strap can be moved to 3 different positions. Right now it is in the middle position, would the top position (higher on the boot) be better for freeride? or should I just try them in the middle first


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

cell1122 said:


> OK, I think I will just try them at 1 and see what its like. Also the top strap can be moved to 3 different positions. Right now it is in the middle position, would the top position (higher on the boot) be better for freeride? or should I just try them in the middle first



the upper most setting is for speed and stability like in free riding,

the middle is for all mtn use

the lower one is for flexibilty, such as for freestyle. i usually keep all my bindings in the middle position. its the best of both worlds


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks again. I just have to try them and see what feels good. I just havent been able to go riding so I am just obsessing ...ha


----------

